# Amcap Webcam Help



## bnb (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,ive just joined up in desperate need of help,i have an amcap webcam its been working fine for months,then all of a sudden the other night it just stopped working,so i uninstalled it and tried to re-install it,but now it can't install the drivers,ive tried everything,but it just won't detect the drivers,any ideas on how to fix this?


help is much appreciated.


----------



## bnb (Oct 7, 2007)

please?:sigh:


----------



## kymb (Apr 22, 2008)

*Almost same thing has happened to me only i had to reformat my computer and tried to reinstall my webcam and keep getting a error message that i have no video capture hardware. It was working fine previously and have reformatted previously without this happening. I have visited alot of sites trying to get some answers and everything i have come across so far has not worked. This is really frustrating does anyone have any solution please?*


----------

